# depression or hormones?



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hello, i am a little worried i may have depression. i am almost 21 weeks pregnant and i keep crying - particularly at weekends   my mum said it is probably just hormones, but i am worried its a little more than that  

we do have depression and bipolar in the family and i have suffered before with it but a long time ago (8 or 9 years ago). 

i get anxious about the lack of antenatal care in my area (they dont provide ANY classe at all!) and instead of actively trying to do something about it (eg seeing if i could be referred somewhere else) i get angry and upset and end up crying  

i also am filled with guilt that i am actually pregnant when so many others on here arent - i know my journey has been a long one (6 years) but it still seems so unfair that so many other people are not being sucessful with tx   (including my poor sister)

i have had a pretty rubbish pregnancy so far firstly i have been in alot of pain and although no bleeding i have been to hospital a couple of times and last time i was kept in   for observations. one time there seemed to be nothing wrong, the next time i had a water infection and last time they found nothing wrong but then i was upset incase they are missing something - or that they think i am just really soft and imagining the pain   also i have been being sick since about 4 1/2 weeks - at first it was 4/5 times a day AND i had diarreah for 3 weeks - then it incresed to 12/13 times a day and now i am back to 4 or 5 times a day - but i am 20 weeks and i am fed up of it - and fed up of people telling me 'its a good sign'. 

BUT then i feel really guilty for not feeling happy about my pains and sickness because after all i am lucky i am pregnant - and i am - and i am so happy i am pregnant but i still cant stop crying. 

i didnt mean to go on so much - sorry  i just wondered if you thought it was normal to feel these things and if it could just be the pregnancy hormones at work making me cry - or should i be seeing my doctor? 

thanks - sorrt again for going on a bit x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You have been on such an emotional rollercoaster, that it's perfectly understandable for you to feel this way at times.  I'm sure most of the other pregnant members on here have felt like that at some stage, so you are not alone.  With regards to the antenatal care, you are entitled to receive care wherever you choose, so if you are not happy where you are, contact another hospital and tell them that you wish ot transfer your care.

I am a little concerned about you feeling so down all the time, and I think you should see your gp, as they may be able to offer you some counselling to work through things.  I'm sorry that I can't be of more help on here,  please let me know  how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the reply emilycaitlin, i feel a little bit better today after posting here! also a couple of people on here pm'd me so that always helps. i still am going to keep an eye on my symptoms (as i said depression is in my family) but i will see how i go.

i tried to phone my midwife again today - not heard anything yet (had to leave a message) 

as for the antenatal care - i want to stay at the hospital i am at for the birth etc - its more the classes etc i would like to go to - they dont do them here so i need to find another place and not sure if i transfer i will be able to have classes at one and the birth at another. any thoughts? 

thanks again for your advice, i will go to my gp if things dont get better, but for now i will just keep an eye on myself


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried the NCT?  They often have classes in a wide range of areas that you could attend.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

yes i will do the nct classes - but i suppose i just wanted to have what everyone else seems to get   i guess its all part of the depression type stuff - feeling a little sorry for myself and all that


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

No, you are entitled to feel that you deserve the same care as other people!!


----------

